# Copyrighted Music for Film in Portfolio Submission (1 Viewer)



## weezinsuffy (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello - 

I am in post-production on a film which I will likely use as my portfolio piece for schools which want to see previous work (I plan on applying for a director's emphasis at Chapman).  

I am working on finding the right composer to score my film,  but don't know that it will be completed before I need to submit the film to Chapman.  Currently I am using a 10 minute segment from PT Anderson's Magnolia...and, because Jon Brion wrote it, it is of course awesome. 

My question is, can I use part of the Magnolia soundtrack as part of my film ONLY for submission purposes.  Of course, when the film is submitted to festivals, I can't have it in there, but wondered if it would be OK for the portfolio process.  

Thanks for your input! 

Best,


----------



## weezinsuffy (Nov 12, 2010)

Also, if anyone is interested in checking out the film and offering some feedback, it'd be super appreciated.  It's called "Conquest" and is kind of an odd, dark satire on the film noir genre.


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 12, 2010)

copyright, as far as Iknow, is important if you use to for commercial purposes. In your case, I do not think you need to get the copyright for it, but I suggest doing a quick search on copyright rules. Look up these 2 things:
sync rights - composition rights
and
Master use - recording rights.
as far as I know, you should be all good. don't worry too much about it.


----------

